# BV-38 indiana jones flying wing



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Hey everyone,
Heres a neat little aircraft that never actually flew, but was very interesting none the less. Its the flying wing from raiders of the lost ark. The kit is made by black sun models, which did an excellent job. The casting was also awesome, with no air bubbles. I believe this is cast by blap, which would explain the high quality. This may have been my quickest model build ever, as the kit is pretty simple.

The camo pattern was actually "painted" on using dry pastels. This worked alot better then my attempts to try and airbrush the pattern. I also tried to paint the canopies, but the painted frames just didn't look right. So, I basically lightly ran a sanding stick over the frames, roughing them up slighty. Then, I used more chalk pastels to give them color. The nice thing about these is the color only stuck to the rough sanded part, and I could easily clean off any excess.

A fine kit all around. I bought mine ar starshipmodeler's store and would recommend it highly. I built this one to sell, and you can find the link in the "auction" section of this forum.

Heres some pics:
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/6.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/0.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/1.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/2.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/3.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/4.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/5.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice job!

I have that puppy half-started on the to-do pile. I'm still deciding between using the movie markings or more accurate real-world German markings (which really weren't _too _different).


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Yeah, I got it primed in light grey and I couldn't help but think about doing a winter camo on it. So many possibilities with this kit, its a shame its a tad pricey.

Well worth it though, goes together extremely well. Need to do one with the cockpit canopy open so you can see all the detail inside.

Josh


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mfenix (Nov 18, 2008)

good job!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work; is this an actual German prototype/experimental design, or a fictitious plane designed only for the Indiana Jones film?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a fictitious plane designed for the film, based VERY loosely on some designs that didn't actually come about until later in WWII.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nice to see more of those on the NET....*

Finally.... another BV-38 !!! :woohoo:

It's quite a looker hey ? One piece wing Casting :thumbsup:

and yes ! you are right... a little expensive on the wallet but... it's one of a kind ! at almost 200$ a pop ! it is sure not for the faint of heart ! but in my view Worth every penny once you open the box !

Here is "one" shot of mine... I made her last year during Xmas !

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/schweinhund227/BV-38/DSC04340_resize.jpg

Still Waiting on *John P* to start his.... LOL Don't worry *John P* I am patiently waiting... No peer pressure ! take your time !

The more the merrier !!!  Nice Job *compucrap*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I _started _it! 

Finishing is another story! :lol:


----------

